# Best Arrow Size



## whack & stack (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey all,
I am shooting a Hoyt Alph Max at approximately 57 pounds, what size of arrow is the best for me? :darkbeer:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

whack & stack said:


> Hey all,
> I am shooting a Hoyt Alph Max at approximately 57 pounds, what size of arrow is the best for me? :darkbeer:


That depends on the displine the arrows are intended for , Hunting? 3D? indoor spots? Field?


----------



## whack & stack (Jan 13, 2010)

I use it for hunting and occassional 3-D


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

*arrows*

i always like carbon force arrows. but im currently shooting easton axis n-fused for hunting. also a great arrow to cheak out would be the trophy ridge crush arrows. imo one of the best hunting arrows on the market.


----------



## whack & stack (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for the brand advice but I need to know how many grains I should shoot? Do I need a 350? a 400?


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

whack & stack said:


> thanks for the brand advice but I need to know how many grains I should shoot? Do I need a 350? a 400?


for eastons go with a 400 spine. for carbon force go with the 200's and i have no idea about the trophy ridge arrows. go here to find out.

http://www.trophyridge.com/


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

The numbers on a arrow shaft tell you about the spine of the arrow, not its grains per inch. 

A Gold Tip 5575 shaft is 400 spine in a Easton or a Beman.

If your drawing 57#, that's one part of what you need to know. The other is the length of your arrow. Relatively speaking, and all other things equal, a long draw archer (say 30") needs a stiffer arrow the the short draw shooter (26")

This is due to the fact that an arrow becomes stiffer the shorter it gets.

The weight on either end of the shaft also effects the dynamic spine of the arrow. Your choice of fletching, wraps, lumenscient nocks, and point weight change the behavior of an arrow.

Heavy weight on the from weakens a shaft.
Heavy weight on back strengthens it.

One thing to keep in mind is that most of the charts put out by the arrow manufactures figure on a 100gr field point/ broadhead.

So, what's your draw length?


The actual finished weight of your arrow means a couple of things.

Heavy arrows equal quiet on the shot, but at a slower speed.
Lighter arrows are noisier, but get to the target quicker.


Like viper asked, what's your intended use?

If it's strictly 3d, noise isn't an issue and speed will help compensate for misjudging yardage. For hunting, I like a heavier arrow, because it quiets the shot. If your doing a spot bow, maybe your looking for max diameter for your discipline.

Need more info...


----------

